# Fubared Calling All Die Cast Emergency Vehicles Images



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Great idea, this should be a good thread. I have quite a few different emergency vehicles, mostly older stuff.

Here's a few made by Dinky...

This one is all metal and very heavy, it also squirts water....or vodka maybe...


----------



## ozmont (Dec 6, 2003)

This is quickly becoming my favorite thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIECASTMAN72 (Feb 19, 2011)

Code 3 Boston Suburban


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

DIECASTMAN72 said:


> Code 3 Boston Suburban


Now that is a fantastic Suburban Diecastman


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

This one has a retractable hose operated by a lever inside.






































Corgi...


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

Very sweet on both Guntownal who made them.


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Diablo_Fire said:


> Very sweet on both Guntownal who made them.


The Ford Transit is a Dinky and the ladder truck is made by Corgi.


----------



## DIECASTMAN72 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## DIECASTMAN72 (Feb 19, 2011)

And from my hometown


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

Guntownal said:


> The Ford Transit is a Dinky and the ladder truck is made by Corgi.


Thank you I will be looking for them.


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice Tootsietoy.

Husky...

















Majorette...
















Siku...


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice additions.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*NYPD/Transit*

*







*


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

camaro75 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who made these camaro Greenlight?????


----------



## harry_ca (Jun 21, 2002)

and a JL dodge monaco.


----------

